# Creating a lower front rail when a pistol does not have one



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

I own a Ruger P90 and have been toyng with the idea of adding a front accessory rail so I can put all sorts of dumb do-dads on it like lights and lasers. Has anyone tried this idea or has seen it done??? I am also looking for a nice looking short piece of rail to try and install and test out. I will post more if and when I get around to it and what my success or failure is in this adventure.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look in Brownells' catalog for short rails and means of attachment.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The Dawson rail comes to mind...seems I saw something else recently as well. 

Standby.


----------

